# Big Oops in Bed



## MayDay31 (May 20, 2011)

Let me start by saying I love my husband more than anything in the world. He IS my world. So, here's the situation: Last night, we were hanging out, talking, etc. I ended up drining a lot of wine, didn't eat dinner, and I kind of ended up really tipsy. We were upstairs going to bed, fooling around - and this is SO embarrassing - but he says I "started to call him the wrong name." Now, mind you, I don't remember this AT all. Why on earth would I do that??? It's not like I was too tipsy to not remember anything at all. So, why do I not recall this detail? I feel like I'm in trouble! I don't want ANYONE but my husband, but now he thinks I was calling out the wrong name!!! What do I do????


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So who's name did you call? And how long have you been married/together with him? Do you remember any of the evening, after you went to bed? Not that you need to share, but wondering how much of a fog you were in.

C


----------



## MayDay31 (May 20, 2011)

I didn't ask...I'm assuming an old boyfriend?? I thought I remembered everything. I remember making out, and I remember going to sleep - pretty much everything. I'm wondering if maybe he just heard something wrong? Anyway, we've been married for 6 months - dated for 2 years. I wouldn't have mistaken him for someone else! I'm very distraught with myself at the prospect that I might have even said this.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been with my wife about 8 years and she still, on rare occasions, slips up and calls me by her ex-hsuband's name. It happens. At least you called him by a name you associated with something pleasant.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

My sister has been divorced for over 5 years and she still occasionally calls her boyfriend her EX's name. I call her on it and think it's funny. She of course is mortified. So yes it happens.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Unless she used to date a guy named "You ****ing Bastard" I don't have an explanation.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have much advice for you... Seems all you can do is apologize and reassure him he's the only guy for you.

I've almost called my GF my stbx-wife's name, but it would be a little more understandable in my case (separated for < 6 months). But I would feel really bad about it, if it happened. And it definitely WOULDN'T be because I was imagining/wishing/even thinking about my stbx! 

C


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Sex around here is so infrequent, as long as my wife was getting frisky with me, I wouldn't care if she called me Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Unless she used to date a guy named "You ****ing Bastard" I don't have an explanation.


:rofl:


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Sex around here is so infrequent, as long as my wife was getting frisky with me, I wouldn't care if she called me Osama Bin Laden.


:smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Unless she used to date a guy named "You ****ing Bastard" I don't have an explanation.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I definitely needed a good laugh today and you just provided one - thanks!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> Sex around here is so infrequent, as long as my wife was getting frisky with me, I wouldn't care if she called me Osama Bin Laden.


Same here.

You can call me anything - just call me something!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

You didn't say "Aahh-nold" by any chance, did you?


----------



## Currant (Mar 18, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Sex around here is so infrequent, as long as my wife was getting frisky with me, I wouldn't care if she called me Osama Bin Laden.


LOL


----------

